# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  The Second Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!

## muddoc

This is the second annual Bailey & Bailey Clutch Contest.  First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site. With that said, I asked and was granted permission by the BP.net Staff to hold this contest on their site.  As per the Admin of BP.net, any and all Staff members are not allowed to participate in the contest (they are however encouraged to guess just for fun).   

PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BEFORE POSTING!!!

The contest will work like this. The person that correctly guesses the phenotype (appearance)(more than one gene involved is a possibility, i.e. double co-dominant or double dominant) and gender of the first snake *OUT OF THE EGG* will win that snake. In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail. Therefore, make sure that a hatchling weight guess is included in your post.  Everyone is allowed *ONE* guess. Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight. Although there is a possibility that the babies of this clutch could be carrying (i.e. Het or Poss Het) some recessive genes, I will not require that to be included in your guess, as I wont know for sure if it is carrying them or not.  Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread. Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal. Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges (Note: If you are attending a show that we will be at, we can deliver the animal to you, as this is what we did last year).  Due to us not having our export permit, and the cost involved with shipping international packages, I cannot honor guesses made by our International friends on the site (however, once again, they are encouraged to participate for fun). 

Disclaimer: Minors(under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor(i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).

Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:

1.This is Clutch #38

2.The female is a Normal that is 7 years old

3.Her name is Storm

4.18 different co-dom/dom males were introduced to her enclosure (some were carrying or displaying recessive traits)

5.of the 18 males, 8 of them were *visually copulating* with her

6.She had her Post Ovulation Shed on June 22nd and weighed 2513.1 grams

7.She laid her eggs early in the morning on July 19th and weighed 1808.4 grams

8.The clutch of 6 eggs all candled good, and weighed 598.0 grams

9.The average egg size is 99.7 grams

Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting. If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs. The first snake out of the eggs is the winner. Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and wed like to thank everyone for participating.

Below is a link to last years contest for anyone that wants to check it out.  Last years winner did take home a Male Cinnamon 50% Possible Het for Hypo.

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...clutch+Contest

NOTE:  Please make sure that you review all of the guesses before making yours, as if any guess is a duplicate of another, the first person to guess will be the winner, and you are not allowed a second guess if you make a mistake.

Here are the pics of the female on eggs, the eggs in the tub and the eggs set up in the incubator box before resting in their home for the next 60 days.







Thanks for your participation,

----------

_Blu Mongoose_ (07-19-2009),coolluigi007 (08-21-2009),DarkComeSoon (08-31-2009),_Drew87_ (07-24-2009),_Laooda_ (07-19-2009),NorthernRegius (08-27-2009),_Patrick Long_ (07-22-2009),_PythonWallace_ (07-19-2009),_Seneschal_ (07-20-2009),_SGExotics_ (09-01-2009),_snakemansnakes_ (07-27-2009),_stratus_020202_ (07-19-2009),Suzy (07-20-2009),Tek48 (09-10-2009),_Turbo Serpent_ (07-20-2009)

----------


## TMoore

Mojave female 72 grams  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## mdjudson

female sable 72 grams

----------


## mxrider42

Female Enchi 64 Grams

----------


## PythonChick

Female YellowBelly 69 Grams

Thanks for the repeat of an awesome game!!

----------


## twistedtails

Male Pastel 66 grams

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Male sable 69 grams

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

Female,Spotnose 70 grams

----------


## waltah!

I'm gonna guess just for fun. I'm sayin a male Pastel/Yb at 71g. If I win my prize can be drinks with Tim if I ever find myself in Louisiana :Wink:

----------

_hoax_ (07-24-2009)

----------


## JMartin

I'll guess male lesser... 72 grams

----------


## tjteach14

male mojave 68 grams

----------


## the_Ryno

Female Mojave at 66grams

----------


## PigsnPythons

Female Lesser, 66 grams

----------


## Spaniard

My guess is mystic female 73g

----------

_hoax_ (07-24-2009)

----------


## Irishtemper2

Lesser
Female
81 grams

----------


## ryanisgothic

Spider
Female
83 grams

----------


## PythonBreeder

Female Pinstripe, 61 Grams.

----------


## Sandy_01

Female
Cinnamon
60 gm's

----------


## likebull1

Male
Mojave 
73g.

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

black pastel, female, 70 gms.  :Smile:

----------


## m00kfu

Male sugar, 67 grams

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

Female Pastel 69 grams

----------


## rbchesapeakeball

Mystic, male, 71g

----------


## Suzy

I know I don't post much here, but i'd like to guess.  :Smile:  

My guess is a Female Spider weighing in at 57 grams.

----------


## misterman

male lesser 58grams

----------


## JLC

My "what the heck" guess, since it's just for fun.... 

Male
Pastel + Pinstripe
74g

And I'll sticky the thread for the duration of the contest.  :Very Happy:

----------


## catawhat75

Male Enchi 79 grams

----------


## HeartAche

Mojave Male 78g

----------


## jeffh231979

male lesser 74 grams

----------


## DarkComeSoon

male spider 70

----------


## Envied Reptiles

Female Bumblebee 74 grams.

----------


## Twisted Reptiles

Female Lesser, 73g

----------


## SEPS Reptiles

Male 
Enchi 
80 grams

----------


## philippe

male pastel 67 grams

----------


## AaronP

1.0 Cinnamin 50% Het Hypo - 70 grams.

----------


## dreese88

Female pinstripe 68 g

----------


## Dave763

Male pinstripe 83g

----------


## tweets_4611

F pewter 72g

----------


## Alice

female sugar, 69 grams

Thanks for this awesome game!

----------


## mrs.twistedtails

Female cinnamon 71g

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

Female Spider - 68g

----------


## MarkieJ

Female Pastel at 72 grams!

----------


## Tikall

Female, lemon blast, 72g

----------


## icygirl

Male yellowbelly 62g

----------


## Ladydragon

Sugar
female
74 grams

thanx again for a fun contest tim.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bobsean

Sulfur female - 71 grams!

----------


## Qetu

female pastel 70 g

----------


## BallPythons9

Pinstripe Male 77 grams  :Salute:

----------


## mmchoppers

Female Pinstripe 80g . Thanks for the Opportunity Tim.

-Jordan

----------


## takagari

Male Mojave 75g

----------


## lguizar12

female spider 60.5 grams

----------


## patb201985

Male Mojave 71g

----------


## kitsunex

Male Yellowbellow 72.5 grams.

----------


## Enser54

Female Mojave 75g

----------


## Hulihzack

Female woma 70g

----------


## kazboots

I will guess female normal,possible het for something at 61grams

----------


## Laooda

K....  (((( male Pin, 78 grams))))  <--- Good luck Vibes!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks Tim and Monica for another great game!

----------


## whitesnake12

Female Mystic at 78grams

----------


## gncz73

male Mystic i say 67 grams

----------


## tjones

Female, Spider, 77g

----------


## Icatsme

Sulphur, male, 65 grams

----------


## monk90222

Normal Male, 65g....

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

female lemonblast 64g

----------


## dmaricle

female mojave 66 grams

----------


## mainbutter

male lesser 57 grams

----------


## abuja

74 gram male spider. whoot!

----------


## Sloanreptiles

Hey Tim can both Nick and I guess? lol

----------


## Jsh

Suger Male, 84grams.

----------


## cinderbird

Lesser, Female, 64  grams  :Smile:

----------


## Bleepr

Male mojave 67 grams.

----------


## theJimmy

Male Pinstripe 72 grams

----------


## Ash

my guess is male bumblebee 73 grams.  :Smile:

----------


## divine_reptiles

female, bumble bee, 63 grams  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muze

Hmmmm...male lesser 72 grams

----------


## aaramire

Female mojave, 68 grams

----------


## Danounet

Pastel Het Axanthic 73g

----------


## Bill Buchman

Mojave female -- 69 grams

----------


## JohnMcD

Female lesser 75 grams   :Please:

----------


## Jerhart

Female Enchi 73 grams  :Smile:

----------


## wax32

Male Bumblebee 68 grams

----------


## Montie Python

Male Mojave 70 Grams... :Please:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

My goodness, Tim..... you do have a way of keeping us in suspense. I'm gonna guess ....female spider, 69g.

----------


## WickedBalls

Female Spider 69grams

----------

_hoax_ (07-24-2009),_nicktreb_ (07-20-2009)

----------


## Custom Exotics

Male Sable 65 grams

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Male mojave 66 grms

----------


## Emilio

Normal female 69 grams

----------


## Python9x74

Male Lesser 71g.... :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

Cool. I doubt I'll win, since my luck is never that good... but here's my guess:

Pastel
Male
68g

 :Smile:  I say this because I want another pastel male just in case my beloved SunSpot is unable to reproduce.

----------


## Royal Morphz

Male Cinny 69 grams

----------


## nicktreb

Normal female, 70.5 grams   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kidkaos520

normal male 65g

----------


## firehop

Tim you are great......pinstripe female 64grams

----------


## snakemansnakes

My guess is female black pastel pos. het pied at 65 grams. Thanks for the great game tim.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I'm going to guess Pewter Female 81g.

This is an awesome game!

----------


## BigLu

this is crazy talk about hittin the odds huh? imma say male pewter 70 grams :Please:

----------


## spygirl

Black Pastel
Male
68 grams
 :Please:

----------


## kk1020man

Mystic Male 72g

----------


## MakiMaki

Mojave
Female
60 grams

----------


## pavlovk1025

Illl never win but I bet it's a cinnamon male, 74 grams. cheers!

----------


## Tek48

Female Spider 66 grams

----------


## Patrick Long

Male Pin....77 grams.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

female, pie, 68g

----------


## FIREball

Pastel YB female, 79 grams

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Male Pin 68g

----------


## PghBall

Male, Piebald, 73 Grams.

----------


## Kevin_Hornby

Female Pewter 62 Grams

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Male Lesser / 69 grams.  :Good Job:

----------


## Rije682

Female Mojave 57 grams

----------


## silverstateexotics

Male Butter 70g

----------


## blackcrystal22

Male Hypo, 66g

----------


## Seneschal

Hee. It's fun to guess about this sort of thing!! I'll say:

Sable
Female
74g

----------


## Argentra

Is it just my ignorance, or are a lot of people guessing non dom/co-dom morphs?  :Confused:

----------


## Jerhart

> Is it just my ignorance, or are a lot of people guessing non dom/co-dom morphs?


I have seen them too...

They've got hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh hopes.... but then again with over 100+ guesses, we all have high hopes at this point.  :Smile:

----------


## derrabe

Female Spider 71 grams

----------


## daniel1983

Its going to be twins....two females....both around 30 grams.....

....I would guess it is a pair of pastaves too  :Smile:  Just to throw a morph out there  :Smile:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Is it just my ignorance, or are a lot of people guessing non dom/co-dom morphs?


DARNIT.
I definitely was thinking of Sable when I wrote Hypo down. Oh well, mistakes mistakes.  :Razz:

----------


## Whitney

72g Female bee

----------


## crbballs

Female pin 72g

----------


## darknessl5

Woma Male 72g

----------


## akaangela

I really did read all 12 pages, so I hope I don't guess what someone else guessed.  
Male Pin 71.5g

----------


## azpythons

Female pinstripe 76 grams.

----------


## da_gleadless

male mystic 73g

----------


## KMS

Im guessing Mystic Male 72 grams....
Kevin Stoltz

----------


## Chuck6017

Spider Male 85grams

----------


## Littlemansboids

pastel male 68g

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Female Cinny, 71 grams.

----------


## muddoc

I just wanted to say that so far, I have had alot of fun reading all of the guesses.  I have seen a few Homozygous Recessive animals in the mix, which is impossible since mom is a Normal.  I guess those people didn't read close enough.  I also saw a few animals that I don't even own, so I was able to rule those out.  

With all of that said, I am completely happy with the turnout, and have confirmed what I remember about how fun this was last year.  We aren't even done with this year's contest yet, and I already can't wait for next year.  

Keep the guesses coming,

----------


## envy_ld50

Female Sugar 73 grams.

----------


## Argentra

Those with...'inaccurate' guesses must be either not reading, or putting down the morph they would most like to own without thinking.  :Very Happy:  Makes sense.

This is a FUN contest, tho. Thanks, Tim!

----------


## llovelace

Mojave female 69g

----------


## Nate

Super Duper Uber Normal. 

i is teh winnaaa!!!

edit...  :Disbelief:

----------


## Wh00h0069

female lesser 73 grams

----------


## michele769

64 gram female pinstripe

----------


## michele769

i noticed that someone alreadyhas 64 gram female pinstripe so im guessing 64.5 gram female pinstripe.

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

Male Clown 70 grams

----------


## bubblz

Just because this is what I want,...okay  :Smile:  some day, one way or another and its one of my top BP's ever.  

 :Please:  Female, Caramel, 65gms  :Please:

----------


## BPHERP

male het red axanthic 72 grams

----------


## DoGood

Male Bee 78.3 grams

----------


## MKHerps

Sulfur Female @ 65 grams

----------


## wnieuwenhuis

Female Mojave het. hypo, 68gr.

----------


## XGetSome

Male Sugar 70 grams

----------


## Fearless

Wow it takes alot of time to read thru and not guess what someone else did!

Spotnose Male 69 Grams

----------


## roosterman2173

spider male 65 grams

----------


## JAMills

Female Pinstripe 66 grams

It does take a while to go through all the posts!

----------


## Tyler_Royality

Lesser Male 69grams

----------


## Tazz27

My guess is male mojave het hypo at 72 grams. This is an awesome contest :Good Job:

----------


## Mitch21

Male Lesser 64grams

----------


## jsmorphs2

Wow lots of posts! This is fun, thanks!

Female Woma, 66g    :Please:

----------


## Jerhart

> Female Pinstripe 66 grams
> 
> It does take a while to go through all the posts!


Here is a little trick...

If you have a morph in mind you want to guess already...go to the top of the page and select "Search this Thread" and search the morph.  In the case of pinstripes, you would probably want to search 'pin' also.  And hopefully you will be able to view all those individuals who guessed pinstripes without having to go thru ALL the guesses and trying to remember what has been guessed.   :Smile: 

Edit: errr...then again, 'pin' is too short for the silly search engine.  Well...it works for some other morphs.  :Smile:

----------


## PweEzy

Female Mojave 76g

----------


## ZinniaZ

Female het red, 73 g.  Crossing fingers.  I want one of these!!!

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

ooooh. neat contest ^^

my guess-twins, 30 and 33g Male Pewters

HA!

*Hiiiiigh hopes, he's got hiiiiigh hopes, he's got high apple pie in the skyyyy hopes* 

lol

No matter what it is, I'm sure it'll be a beauty

GL all!  :Smile:

----------


## Repsrul

Male  
Enchi
72 Grams

----------


## 98bcobra

Lesser Male 67 grams
Very cool contest you all have here!  :Good Job:

----------


## BryGuy

Female lesser 71g

----------


## DustinB

Spider Male 68g

----------


## Gtigirl

My guess is a Male Mojave 77g.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ted1025

female lesser 74 g

----------


## Python5

Male Bumble Bee 75g

----------


## jsmorphs1

I'm gonna guess Male Pewter 65g

----------


## nota

Male Pewter 58 grams

----------


## Drew87

Very cool TIM !!!!! Love this game Big thanks to Bp.net for letting this contest go on again.


Female Pinstripe 84 Grams  :Salute:

----------


## stevenkeogh

Female Lesser 55g
Just because!
-Steven

----------


## RhacHead

female pinstripe 70.2g

----------


## sg1trogdor

male cinny 60.5 grams
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Beardedragon

I like these  :Smile:  

My guess is a mystic male 60 grams.
R
But I like that hypo mojave of yours, so ( this not counting as a guess, ill stick with my mystic  :Smile: ) I think it might be an awesome mojave het hypo female. Let say around 81 grams :p

----------


## Jyson

Female Spider 53 grams  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## marwari31

black pastel female 72 grams  :Smile:

----------


## JenH

female lesser 64gm

----------


## Hapa_Haole

Black pastel male, 71grams. C'moooon snakey, get out of that egg!

Dennis

----------


## soy.lor.n

Male Spider 69g

----------


## eclipsesmommy

male normal 73grams  :Taz:

----------


## MarkS

Mystic, Male, 74g

 :Please:

----------


## MsPrada

Female Bee 78 grams

 :Smile:

----------


## The Beast

male, cinnamon, 72 grams

----------


## Xiquivo

Female lesser 68 grams  :Smile:

----------


## FatBoy

Normal female 71g.

----------


## dave m.

lesser bee male 82 grams

----------


## jere000

male albino 65 grams im the only one who guessed albino strange

----------


## JHB Reptiles

female lesser 63 grams

----------


## Tek48

> male albino 65 grams im the only one who guessed albino strange


This clutch will be codominant.

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

> male albino 65 grams im the only one who guessed albino strange


albino is recessive  :Razz: 

mom was a normal

----------


## jere000

i know but i dont have room for a ball python right now

----------


## PythonWallace

Sulfur male, 74g.

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

> i know but i dont have room for a ball python right now


if it were an albino...I'd make room. lol!

----------


## jere000

> if it were an albino...I'd make room. lol!


yeah but its not so oh well

----------


## Kysenia

mmmmmmm  i have no patience so i will take a chance without going thru all the guesses lol and say

Female Lesser 60g

----------


## Magmollucy3

I'm guessing a male SPIDER, 72.5 grams
----------------------------------------------------------------
1.0 cat
0.3 cats
1.0 Desert King Snake (black/yellow)
0.1 Goini King Snake
"unsexed" Creamsicle Corn Snake
0.1 normal Ball Python
1.1 het albino Ball Pythons
and a 55 gallon tank with fish!!!

 :Snake:

----------


## thb

Male
Sugar
80 gram

----------


## 2Devious

Female
Mojave
71 grams

----------


## Dusty

Female Sugar 71 grams

----------


## hoax

I am throwing in 75g spider.

Thanks for doing this contest again Tim it is really cool.

I know that you guys could sell the animal for what it is worth but by doing this you give some one the opportunity to win something really special that they might not be able to get on their own.

Thanks again
Mike

----------


## JamieLynn

been a while but here goes.....


Male YB @ 66.5g

I can wish  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BigManMoran

female lesser ph pied 81 grams i hope.

----------


## adamjeffery

im hopin for a pastel lesser female @ 68 grams
 :Worship:  :Worship: 
adam jeffery

----------


## carrieres102584

female mojave 89 grams

----------


## gant77

Mystic-Male-63 Grams!
Fun Game!

----------


## pythonkeeper16

Male Lesser 64 grams  :Please:

----------


## SGExotics

Its a pastel male at 35 grams....

----------


## mpenny

lets try female phantom at 58 grams

----------


## americangypsy

male Carmel Albino 73g

----------


## rareballer

male lemon blast 75 grams

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> male Carmel Albino 73g


Cant be recessive...

----------


## DillanSimpson

lesser male at 68 grams

----------


## Lupe

male Black Pastel at 70 grams

I can hope  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## americangypsy

:Raincloud:  oops , Female Phantom 73.5g :Please:

----------


## Soterios

lesser male 74 grams :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

sable female 71 grams

----------


## Montessa Python

female mojo 44 grams

----------


## wRobio

female lemon blast 67 grams

----------


## muddoc

> oops , Female Phantom 73.5g


As per the rules, your second guess will not count.  Since we are pretty far into the thread now, and in light of my above comment, I thought it would be a good time to remind everybody to read the rules thouroughly before making a guess.  

I will be checking on the eggs this evening, and updating everybody as to their progress.  Good luck to everyone playing.

----------


## Anarchy

maLE normal 78 g

----------


## muddoc

Just a little update that I promised I would give.  The eggs are on DAY 22.  All six of them look great.  Not much more to post right now.

----------


## sg1trogdor

Aww this is taking forever  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:   lol.

----------


## americangypsy

:Please:  :Please: prays for a freak of nature  :Please:  :Please: 
 :Wink:

----------


## muddoc

> prays for a freak of nature


That is possible.  Last year I got hypos out of something I wasn't suppossed to, and it looks like I am going to do it again in a week or so.  Pray hard, and you just might get lucky.

----------


## tiexecutioner

male pastel 68g

----------


## ShawnT

Good stuff Tim...  :Good Job: 

Male Mystic, 75g

----------


## coolluigi007

Didn't read all the pages, so a shot in the dark. Male Queen Bee 76 grams

----------


## Beantown Reptiles

Hmmm.... so many morphs so little time.

Hypo
female
60.5 grams

(to go with that cinny het hypo male you sent me !)

Thanks for having this contest again!

----------


## Lazarus09

Male Pinstripe @ 64 grams

----------


## Neal

Male Pastel 80g.

----------


## Matt K

Female Pastel at 78 grams.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## Argentra

Come on eggies!  :Please:  :Please: 

 :Smile:  And wow, there sure are quite a few folks who didn't read/understand the rules...

----------


## muddoc

> Come on eggies! 
> 
>  And wow, there sure are quite a few folks who didn't read/understand the rules...


It is actually part of what makes me enjoy this so much every year.  The guesses sure are fun to read (especially knowing what was bred to the female).

----------


## americangypsy

:Please:  :Please:  :Please: I see an albino :Wink:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## ivylea77

Male
Pinstripe
58 gms

----------


## soy.lor.n

how has it only been like 30 days?!

----------


## muddoc

> how has it only been like 30 days?!


Well, she laid on July 19th, and today is August 18th.  So, today has been 30 days since she laid.  I hope that answers your question.  If not, than I don't understand the question.

----------


## Eventide

Bumblebee male, 71.3 grams.

----------


## Sloanreptiles

Hey Tim if Nick and I can both vote then I will guess Male Mystic 55 grams and Nick guesses Male Enchi 67 grams if not then we will just guess the Male Mystic.

----------


## muddoc

> Hey Tim if Nick and I can both vote then I will guess Male Mystic 55 grams and Nick guesses Male Enchi 67 grams if not then we will just guess the Male Mystic.


It would have to be on seperate accounts.  Especially since the site TOS states that only one member can post per screen name.

----------

dr del (08-19-2009)

----------


## SUPERBALLS

male enchi 69 grams

----------


## bamf64

Pinstripe Male 64 grams

----------


## Sloanreptiles

> It would have to be on seperate accounts.  Especially since the site TOS states that only one member can post per screen name.


Ok Thanks

----------


## grim reaper in NY

Cinny

Female

64 Grams

----------


## Bedo

pinstripe
female
59 g

----------


## Lesserbee

Lesser

Female

67gr

----------


## hud556

male enchi 60 grams!

----------


## crystal

spotnose male 67 grams

----------


## Ga_herps

I will say a sugar female at 80 grams

----------


## BallPythonGeek13

male bumblebee 74 grams

----------


## Montie Python

Am I the only one who programmed the hatch date in their calendar?

----------


## adamjeffery

yes you  WERE.......now its in mine lol.....
adam jeffery

----------


## muddoc

> Am I the only one who programmed the hatch date in their calendar?


No you were not.  I have it programmed into my calender as well.  Although, I think I don't count, since I have to pay attention because they are in my incubator.

----------


## DarkComeSoon

How many days has it been????

----------


## muddoc

I'll check when I get home this evening, but I think we are getting very close.  I almost candled the eggs this weekend, but I didn't want to "cheat", since I knew I couldn't post what I saw anyway.

----------


## seclark

Male Pastel 65 grams

----------


## daclark

Male Pastel 69

----------


## nosajkcire

Male Pastel 64 grams

----------


## Jerhart

I like how there are few new members who join this site and their first, sometimes only post, is in this thread.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## m00kfu

> I like how there are few new members who join this site and their first, sometimes only post, is in this thread.


If I remember right, it was one of those members that won last year also.  :Razz:

----------


## jparker1167

pinstripe female 67 grams

----------


## RhacHead

> I like how there are few new members who join this site and their first, sometimes only post, is in this thread.


Yea I did notice quite a few people that have only posted one time(And it just happens to be in this thread :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## kitsunex

> Yea I did notice quite a few people that have only posted one time(And it just happens to be in this thread)


I hope it isn't people trying to get a second entry in.

----------


## ladyredhead

Male Mojave 65 grams

----------


## beardedherpman

Is this for real? Male Mojave 69 grams  :Confused:

----------


## muddoc

> Is this for real? Male Mojave 69 grams


This is for real.

I just checked, and we are officially on day 43.  So, less than 2 weeks from cutting eggs.  I said earlier that I wouldn't candle the eggs, but I di anyway, and I believe there is potentially 4 morphs in there.  It should be exciting.

Good Luck to All,

----------


## TankMasterOG

female pastel het pied 83g... :Please:

----------


## americangypsy

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: OOOh the anticipation  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: can't wait to see what hatches out :Please:

----------


## bobmurffy

Pinstripe female 70g's   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## adrenalinejunkie

Just for fun... female spider 74 grams

----------


## adamjeffery

> I like how there are few new members who join this site and their first, sometimes only post, is in this thread.


well i guess im one of those one posters here. i must say it was this post that attracted me to these boards. i had no idea they even existed.
so imho it its doing its job and attracting more members to the forums.
and ill post more when i have more to add, at this point im still feeling out the forums and reading the topics.
i can also tell the group of people on here seem to be a younger crowd and it shows in many of the posts. this in itself is not attractive for me but it does show that their are new guys and gals getting involved with this great hobby.
im not saying im old because im not by any means, but i do feel that my experience and maturity could be helpful to some on here.
thanks again
adam jeffery
p.s. just because some here post once, doesnt mean they wont come back or tell friends about the site. its the point of all contests, to gain interest.

----------

_juddb_ (09-01-2009),_muddoc_ (09-01-2009)

----------


## Jerhart

Relax.

It was an opinion derived from personal observation.  :Good Job:

----------

_RhacHead_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## adamjeffery

i actually thought i was relaxed ...lol
adam jeffery

----------


## muddoc

Adam,
  Thank you very much for your post.  Like others have stated, the gentlemen that won last year was a one time  poster.  However, hi mother got him interested in the site, and he decided to take a chance.  He was a young guy, but was very passionate about the snakes.  With all of that said, while I have no interest in this site (i.e. I am not an admin, nor a moderator, nor a vested interest), I have called this forum my home for many years, and have always enjoyed the members.  Therefore, if I can be responsible for a few new members, I feel I have made my contribution.  Plus I have alot of fun doing it.  Thanks for joining, and thanks for participating in our little contest.

Good Luck,

----------

_Jerhart_ (09-02-2009),rabernet (09-07-2009),_RhacHead_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Mystic, Male 63g.

----------


## Shortandfat

male mojave 64g's

----------


## Turbo Serpent

How are they looking Tim?

2 weeks to go!

----------


## muddoc

The eggs look great.  We are exactly one week from cutting.  We will be cutting them next Sunday (unless someone pips before that).

----------


## nixer

> The eggs look great.  We are exactly one week from cutting.  We will be cutting them next Sunday (unless someone pips before that).


 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Seneschal

Hey Tim,
Just out of curiosity, how do you keep track of everyone's guesses?? I mean, there are 28 pages of replies!  :Surprised:  That's a TON of 'em! It'd be a pain in the hiney to have to sort through them all after the snakes pip! I mean, do you keep a spread sheet or something...  :Confused: 
Thanks for all your hard work and enthusiasm for this community and for your animals, Tim. I know this sort of thing is probably a lot of work!
Anyways, have a great one!
Brandi

----------

_muddoc_ (09-06-2009)

----------


## Jerhart

> Hey Tim,
> Just out of curiosity, how do you keep track of everyone's guesses?? I mean, there are 28 pages of replies!  That's a TON of 'em! It'd be a pain in the hiney to have to sort through them all after the snakes pip! I mean, do you keep a spread sheet or something... 
> Thanks for all your hard work and enthusiasm for this community and for your animals, Tim. I know this sort of thing is probably a lot of work!
> Anyways, have a great one!
> Brandi


You can go up to Thread Tools at the top of the thread and search the thread for whatever you wish.  In this case he could search for the winning morph.  However this doesn't work with abbreviations and misspellings...  :Smile:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Pastel Sugar Female, 70 grams

----------


## sum182

Male Mojave 68 grams.

----------


## Kuba

Female Mojave 69 grams

----------


## muddoc

> Hey Tim,
> Just out of curiosity, how do you keep track of everyone's guesses?? I mean, there are 28 pages of replies!  That's a TON of 'em! It'd be a pain in the hiney to have to sort through them all after the snakes pip! I mean, do you keep a spread sheet or something... 
> Thanks for all your hard work and enthusiasm for this community and for your animals, Tim. I know this sort of thing is probably a lot of work!
> Anyways, have a great one!
> Brandi


Last year Monica made a spreadsheet for me.  She hasn't done it this year, so I think what I will do is to start at the beginning and go page by page annotating who picked the right morph and sex, and then write down there weight guess to see who is closest.  It may take some time, but it is all worth the fun.

----------

dr del (09-06-2009),_RhacHead_ (09-06-2009),_Seneschal_ (09-07-2009)

----------


## ama1997

Male Sugar 69g

----------


## mykaija

female sable 76g
good luck to everyone
thanks to bp net and tim and monica

----------


## anne29

Mystic male 69 grams

----------


## Simpson Balls

Male
71g
Mojave

----------


## Haydenphoto

mystic female 65 grams

----------


## bad-one

Calico Female 66g

----------


## ForkedTung

female Mojave 62 grams.

----------


## FL0OD

female mystic - 62.5 grams

----------


## mikels

It seems that I would have to say male 73 gr and this is a long shot, Spider
66% het for albino co-dom/recessive.

----------


## omnibus2

pastel 72 grams.

----------


## SnC reptiles

pinstripe 69 grams :Good Job:

----------


## Teresa

Woma Female 68 grams

----------


## nixer

this is like pretty much the only thing thats preventing me from going nuts waiting for my last 3 clutches to hatch.

thanks tim  :Very Happy:

----------


## muddoc

> this is like pretty much the only thing thats preventing me from going nuts waiting for my last 3 clutches to hatch.
> 
> thanks tim


I am glad I could help with your anguish.  LOL.

----------

_nixer_ (09-08-2009)

----------


## Kinsei

Female Butter 68 grams

----------


## kathyharrier

female bumblebee 68 grams  :Snake:

----------


## MKHerps

They should be hatching any day now right?

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> They should be hatching any day now right?


Yeah, they are cutting on sunday :p

----------


## muddoc

> Yeah, they are cutting on sunday :p


Correct, UNLESS someone pips before then.

----------


## Inca

male lesser 71 grams

----------


## MAballs

male spider 62 grams

----------


## Strtaylor

Male Mojave 67 grams.

----------


## photoman100169

72g female spider

----------


## kris62901

pinstripe 67g male

----------


## coldblooded

male
mojave
65g

 :Snake:

----------


## butters!

male butter 69.thanks for another exciting contest

----------


## Neal

I hope I win, which I won't but still. You're cutting this sunday correct?

----------


## sum182

SO exciting....didnt occur to me but i shouldve picked something more...rewarding if i won lol.

----------


## muddoc

Bad news.  Yesterday I noticed some mildew on 2 eggs.  I wiped it off, and they eggs still appeared fine.  Today I went to look at the eggs to see if there were any pippers.  The eggs had the mold coming back, along with 2 others.  I decided that it was time to cut the eggs.  Of 6 eggs, 4 of them had babies that were fully developed, but some still lacking a bit of color.  They appear to have died about 7 days ago or so.  Of the four, 1 was a Spider and the other 3 look to be normals.

The GOOD news.  I cut the remaining 2 eggs, and the babies in them are healthy as can be.  What, you ask are in them?  In the living eggs are a Spider and a BumbleBee.  That should make someone happy.  I will post more, as they styart to emerge.  

p.s. Today is day 53.  They will probably come out around day 57 or 58 (around Tuesday).  Keep checking back to see pics and an eventual winner.

----------


## ZinniaZ

I'm sorry Tim.   :Sad:

----------


## nixer

> Bad news.  Yesterday I noticed some mildew on 2 eggs.  I wiped it off, and they eggs still appeared fine.  Today I went to look at the eggs to see if there were any pippers.  The eggs had the mold coming back, along with 2 others.  I decided that it was time to cut the eggs.  Of 6 eggs, 4 of them had babies that were fully developed, but some still lacking a bit of color.  They appear to have died about 7 days ago or so.  Of the four, 1 was a Spider and the other 3 look to be normals.
> 
> The GOOD news.  I cut the remaining 2 eggs, and the babies in them are healthy as can be.  What, you ask are in them?  In the living eggs are a Spider and a BumbleBee.  That should make someone happy.  I will post more, as they styart to emerge.  
> 
> p.s. Today is day 53.  They will probably come out around day 57 or 58 (around Tuesday).  Keep checking back to see pics and an eventual winner.


awww thats too bad :Tears: . what all was the female bred to?

----------


## Jerhart

That's a bummer Tim.  :Sad: 

...some is better than none tho!

----------


## americangypsy

Sorry to hear that . :Sad:

----------


## muddoc

No need for apologies.  These things happen from time to time.  That is part of breeding live animals.  What is great, is that someone will still win a snake.




> awww thats too bad. what all was the female bred to?


When the snakes come out, and we have a winner, I will post up a full post of all of the info, from what went in with her to what she actually bred.


The guessing is officially closed.  Good luck to all that guessed Spiders or BumbleBees.

----------


## Ash

Ooo!! I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed all weekend, I guessed a bumblebee. Now I just have to pray it's a female of the right weight, and that she comes out first  :Please:

----------


## tjones

Im doing the same but only for a spider female and the right weight to come out first!!! 
This is a really good idea you have here, it keeps people occupide, and let me get this straight, if you guess it correct you get the snake??? If so i would love a female spider!!!! Good luck to everyone who guessed a spider or bumblebee, may the luckiest one win!!!!  :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Good Job: haha




> Ooo!! I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed all weekend, I guessed a bumblebee. Now I just have to pray it's a female of the right weight, and that she comes out first

----------


## Eventide

Aw, man, that's sad.   :Sad:   Sorry for the loss of those eggs.  That's gotta be heartbreaking.   :Sad: 

But...holy crap, I didn't think I had a chance of winning!  I picked a Bumblebee!  Go go Mr. Bumblebee!!!!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Wasn't the female a normal? How does she produce a bumblebee? Can two males contribute both of their genetics to one egg?

----------


## muddoc

> Wasn't the female a normal? How does she produce a bumblebee? Can two males contribute both of their genetics to one egg?


The female was a normal, but a BumbleBee was bred to her.

----------


## MsPrada

Yay, I guessed a female bee. Keeping fingers crossed like crazy.

Sorry about the other eggs. Sending well wishing thoughts to the last babies though.

----------


## nixer

go bumblebee! i love bees everyone should have a rack full of them  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## kathyharrier

awesome ......i cant wait to tell my husband......i guessed bumblebee female.....
kathy harrier

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sorry to hear you lost some of the eggs Tim.  I am planning my first breeding soon. Very nervous about it. I'm hoping at least one hatches. :Please:

----------


## muddoc

> Sorry to hear you lost some of the eggs Tim.  I am planning my first breeding soon. Very nervous about it. I'm hoping at least one hatches.


I am betting that your first clutch experience will go without a hitch.

----------


## Simpson Balls

> go bumblebee! i love bees everyone should have a rack full of them


I would have a rack full of them but the $$$.

Daniel

----------


## muddoc

And the winner is  SUZY.  I have sent a PM to suzy, and they have 30 days to get in contact with me, if they don't, then the runner up wins, and that is Jyson.  (then each person has 30 days, or it goes to the next).  There were 12 guesses for Spider females.  I will post up the sex and weight of the Bee once it is out.  Here is the winning picture:


For those that are interested, belwo is a list of the males that went in the cage with the female.  If I saw visual copulation with the female, it is listed beside the male as bred.
Pinstripe Het VPI Axanthic - Bred
Hypo Mojave
Cinnamon Het Hypo - Bred
HoneyBee
Lace Black Back
BumbleBee - last one to breed her (went in twice)
Sable - Bred
Enchi - Bred
Mojave - Bred
Spotnose - Bred
Pinstripe
Hypo Cinnamon
Pastel Het Hypo
Sugar
Spider - Bred
Spinner
Enchi Het VPI Axanthic

Thanks for playing, and good luck to everyone next year,

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Big congrats Suzy.  :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana: 
Thank you Tim for the chance. I enjoyed the anticipation a lot.

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Congratulations Suzy!  Good Job!

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## herper55

Congrats  Suzy :Good Job:

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## DarkComeSoon

congratulations to the winner!!!

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## rabernet

Congrats Suzy - that's a really pretty spider too!

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## kitsunex

Congrats Suzy! That is one pretty spider!

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## Eventide

Congrats, Suzy!

Thanks for running these contests!

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## onlyjays9p

Female lesser 69grams

----------


## mykaija

suzi, big congrats. tim and monica are awesome people to do business with and you couldnt ask for a better snake, the cinny that trev won last year is doing very well (will post picture soon) he has three to date, working on his forth  :Razz: . but congratulations

----------

Suzy (09-12-2009)

----------


## Suzy

Wow! I just wanted to thank everybody for their congratulations! I especially want to thank muddoc for running this awesome contest! I honestly didn't think I had a shot to win. My luck is so horrible! LOL (However, since i've won this beautiful girl, I decided to get a powerball ticket. Hopefully my luck runs over! LOL)

This will be my very first Ball Python, even though I've been waiting for several years for one! I've got 2 Colubrids (A Corn and a Black Milk), but I've always longed for a Ball Python. I am absolutely excited to get this beautiful girl! I will definitely keep you all updated on her progress, and hopefully I'll be able to pay it forward later on down the road when she's of breeding age. 

Thank you again!  :Very Happy: 

Suzy

----------


## muddoc

> Wow! I just wanted to thank everybody for their congratulations! I especially want to thank muddoc for running this awesome contest! I honestly didn't think I had a shot to win. My luck is so horrible! LOL (However, since i've won this beautiful girl, I decided to get a powerball ticket. Hopefully my luck runs over! LOL)
> 
> This will be my very first Ball Python, even though I've been waiting for several years for one! I've got 2 Colubrids (A Corn and a Black Milk), but I've always longed for a Ball Python. I am absolutely excited to get this beautiful girl! I will definitely keep you all updated on her progress, and hopefully I'll be able to pay it forward later on down the road when she's of breeding age. 
> 
> Thank you again! 
> 
> Suzy



Congrats Suzy.  Just think, you may be able to pay it back when you win the powerball.  If you win, the shipping on your little girl will be $1,000,000.  LOL.

Congrats,

----------

Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Congrats, Suzy....and thanks to Tim for running this contest again! You're good people man.

----------

_muddoc_ (09-13-2009),Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## joepythons

Congrats Suzy  :Good Job:

----------

Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## tjones

what was the weight because i guessed a female spider at 77g, how close was I??? Just curious!!!!
Congrats SUZY!!!!

----------

_muddoc_ (09-13-2009),Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## muddoc

> what was the weight because i guessed a female spider at 77g, how close was I??? Just curious!!!!
> Congrats SUZY!!!!


So sorry about that, I can't believe I didn't put it in the announcement thread.  She weighed in at 56.1 grams.

My apologies,

----------


## tjones

o i guess i was a ways off, i guessed 77g what place would i have been in???

----------


## dreese88

Tim, 
Thanks a lot for running this contest. I know I thoroughly enjoyed reading through the guesses and the anticipation of these guys hatching was killing me. Looking forward to next year if y'all do it again then! Congrats to Suzy.

----------

Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> Wow! I just wanted to thank everybody for their congratulations! I especially want to thank muddoc for running this awesome contest! I honestly didn't think I had a shot to win. My luck is so horrible! LOL (However, since i've won this beautiful girl, I decided to get a powerball ticket. Hopefully my luck runs over! LOL)
> 
> This will be my very first Ball Python, even though I've been waiting for several years for one! I've got 2 Colubrids (A Corn and a Black Milk), but I've always longed for a Ball Python. I am absolutely excited to get this beautiful girl! I will definitely keep you all updated on her progress, and hopefully I'll be able to pay it forward later on down the road when she's of breeding age. 
> 
> Thank you again! 
> 
> Suzy


I think it's awesome that your first ball python is such a beautiful little spider! Congrats again!

----------

Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

> I think it's awesome that your first ball python is such a beautiful little spider! Congrats again!


Me too!  How great is that?  Big congratulations.   :Smile:

----------

Suzy (09-13-2009)

----------


## Ash

How much did the bee weigh? Was it a girl or a boy?

----------


## Suzy

> Congrats Suzy.  Just think, you may be able to pay it back when you win the powerball.  If you win, the shipping on your little girl will be $1,000,000.  LOL.
> 
> Congrats,


Haha - well, unfortunately I didn't win. Maybe next time!  :Wink:  




> So sorry about that, I can't believe I didn't put it in the announcement thread.  She weighed in at 56.1 grams.
> 
> My apologies,


Thanks for posting this. I was curious as well. I was only off by .9 grams. That's so cool! 




> I think it's awesome that your first ball python is such a beautiful little spider! Congrats again!


Thanks! I'm so excited for her to come! It's really weird, because I will have 5 Corns on the way this month, and now I'll be adding a BP. This is going to be crazy! LOL - I'll be going from 2 to 8 within the span of about 30 days. It's not an addiction at all, though.  :Wink:

----------


## seclark

Congrats!

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## Matt K

Congratulations Suzy! That's a very pretty spider!

Cheers,
-Matt

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## AaronP

Congrats Suzy!

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## Carzy Driver

Congrats Suzy, very nice looking spider!!

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## snakemansnakes

Congrats suzy. Beautiful little spider girl ya got there :Good Job:

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## muddoc

> How much did the bee weigh? Was it a girl or a boy?


The Bee still isn't out yet.  I would expect it will crawl out sometime today.  I'll post up the stats when it comes out.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Congrats again SUZY!! What a way to start your ball collection!! Thanks Tim for holding this contest, it was exiting!

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## adamjeffery

wow...awesome suzy!!!! sorry about the other 4 eggs.....
well my guess was way off sincetheir wasnt even a lesser involved...lol
well theirs always next year.
thanks for having a sweet contest
adam jeffery

----------

Suzy (09-14-2009)

----------


## Eventide

Did the Bumblebee finally crawl out of the egg?

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

Congrats Suzy!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with your first (and probably won't be your last) ball python!

----------

Suzy (09-16-2009)

----------


## Suzy

> Congrats Suzy!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with your first (and probably won't be your last) ball python!


Thanks! And you're absolutely right. LOL - i'm already looking at male pastels and pinstripes to put with her. That's a few years down the road, though.  :Wink:  I had planned on initially focusing on Colubrids (Corns and Black Milks), but now I want to do BPs as well. Such is life. LOL

----------


## muddoc

> Did the Bumblebee finally crawl out of the egg?


The BumbleBee did finally crawl out.  It was a boy, but I haven't got a weight yet, as I had to go out of town.  I will post up a weight soon.

----------


## Muze

Congrats Suzy!  Awesome win.  This was a great experience.  I enjoyed playing.  Thanks!

----------

Suzy (09-17-2009)

----------


## Eventide

> The BumbleBee did finally crawl out.  It was a boy, but I haven't got a weight yet, as I had to go out of town.  I will post up a weight soon.


No worries!  Just wonderin'.   :Smile:

----------


## Alice

Congrats Suzy!

----------

Suzy (09-18-2009)

----------


## Desparza28

Female bumble bee 68 grams

----------


## adamjeffery

> Female bumble bee 68 grams


contest is over suzy won a beutiful spider.
adam jeffery

----------


## JLC

I'm gonna go ahead and lock this so we don't have hopeful folks still trying to make guesses.  :Wink: 

Thank you, Tim, for your generosity and the fun you generate on BP.net with your contests!!  And congrats to Suzy!   :Clap:

----------

Suzy (09-21-2009)

----------

